# regrowing limbs



## sk8erkho (Mar 7, 2007)

Do mantids regrow limbs lost in fights, bad molts and so on? Or if they suffer a break does it heal in time or is that it for the injured or lost limb or entire leg or arm?


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 7, 2007)

If they aren't adults yet, they will regrow limbs after molting. It may take a couple of molts before they look normal again.


----------



## Rory (Mar 9, 2007)

it should grow back next moult, but may not be completely functional or a bit dodgy.


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2007)

Not going to grow back in one molt. Usually two or three. If the mantis only has a couple molts left the new leg may not be the full size.


----------

